# How do you enable onboard sound?



## xProx (Jun 29, 2005)

My XI-FI does not want to work at all. Meanwhile I fix it I need some sound so how do I enable the onboard sound? I have an ASUS-8N Sli Premium motherboard.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

generally you will have to enter the bios on startup and in the bios menu it is usually listed under onboard devices or such, look around for onboard audio and move the hightlighted bar over it and hit enter you should be presented with an option to enable or disable.
make sure you save changes before you exit the bios ( F10 ) then boot as normal


----------



## xProx (Jun 29, 2005)

OK I did this but I see no other audio device to use as the default playback device I only see my XI-FI not the onboard.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

hang on and I will go check in your motherboard manual and see what I can find


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

according to your manual it should be listed under the *advanced tab* of your bios and about the 8th item down will be listed *AC97Audio* and then across from that ( to the right ) it will either have enabled or disabled

if you want a screen shot have a look at page 99 of your motherboard manual


----------



## xProx (Jun 29, 2005)

Alright thanks.


----------



## xProx (Jun 29, 2005)

K it is enabled but I still don't see it as a device.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

does your audio work, as you will need to install the driver for it from your mobo cd


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

the latest driver is V5.10.0.5870


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

the latest driver is V5.10.0.5870 and you can get it here 

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=A8N-SLI Premium


----------



## xProx (Jun 29, 2005)

It works. Thank you soo much you don't know how much this means to me. Thanks agian.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

no problems, glad to hear it works.


----------



## frustrated007 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey guys im having the same problem. Im running XP PRO SP2 and i have Asus P5V VM DH. i cant install necessary soundmax driver on the D drive partition because im getting error driver not found. However i could install the sound max driver on the C drive partition.

How do i enable the soundcard on partition D? Im really desperate for this. Please Help.


----------



## XeKaaz (Aug 29, 2010)

Good Evening.

I have the same problem.
I have enabled the onboard sound in BIOS.
I also downloaded the latest drivers for the onboard sound but it didn't install properly. Download was from Fujitsu's homepage so the download was official.

My system is a original Scaleo X from Fujitsu Siemens.
I tried to find the name for the motherboard which is uses using Fujitsu's homepage but all I got was the part-number and it's description (C26124-F12-C288	Sticker Green Motherboard)
The full name of my system on the Fujitsu homepage is: SCALEO X /CBN/P4 650/MB ATX/1536MB/V256/

Can anyone help me out?

Thanks on beforehand.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Please do not open up a 4 year old thread, If you require assistance please make your own thread. Thanks


----------

